# Goodman gas furnace getting 3 flashes, stuck pressure switch



## chuck2009 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a goodman gas furnace and I am getting 3 flashes telling me that my pressure switch is stuck open. how do I fix this?:wink:


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

If you have a model and serial number it may help. Check for water in the pressure switch tube.


----------



## chuck2009 (Oct 2, 2009)

*goodman furnace preasure switch*

my furnace is not turning on, the light is flashing 3 times indicating a stuck open preasure switch. i do not have the # on it. does anybody have any suggestions on how to solve this probelm?


----------



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

check for blocked vent pipes(flue pipe leading up from the furnace could be clogged),clogged hoses(check the hose from the inducer to the pressure switch and make sure it doesnt have a hole in it or a crack) and check the inducer to see if its bad. if the pressure switch isnt closing that means the inducer isnt pulling a vacuum. if you have a multimeter check for 120v from black to ground and white to ground.


----------



## mortan (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a Goodman model GMNT 080 4B. The furnace start like normal but when the temperature reaches about 64 degrees I receive an error light. The fan continues to run but the burners do not. I have already tried cleaning the flame sensor but the problem continued. Tell me is anyone have any solution..?


----------

